# Batch: Zeilen aus einer Textdatei nummerieren?



## hack1t (23. Januar 2005)

Hiho Ihr,
  also - ich versuche mit einer Batchdatei die einzelnen Zeilen einer Textdatei zu nummerieren.
  Ich dachte es könnte ganz einfach so funktionieren:
  set z=0
  FOR /F %%A IN (tese.txt) DO set /A z=%z%+1 && echo %z%:%%A>>test1.txt 

  Tut es aber nicht, denn er zählt nicht weiter sondern z bleibt immer 0.
  Weiss jemend eine Lösung?
  Danke schonmal im Vorraus

  hack1t


----------



## MCIglo (26. Januar 2005)

schonmal folgendes probiert?

```
set /A z=0
FOR /F %%A IN (tese.txt) DO (set /A z=%z%+1 && echo %z%:%%A>>test1.txt)
```


----------



## bing3 (15. Juni 2006)

Ist zwar schon ganz schön lange her...

Dein inkrementieren funktioniert so nicht! Versuch es einmal mit z = "z + 1", sollte dann so aussehen:



> set /A z=0
> FOR /F %%A IN (tese.txt) DO (set /A z = "z+1" && echo %z%:%%A>>test1.txt)


----------

